

Grooveshark Shutdown - Osaka
http://grooveshark.com

======
kohanz
This came as a shock to me today as I went to GrooveShark to get some coding
done (love listening to film scores while I'm in the zone).

I always assumed the site was legit (musicians were getting paid a la other
streaming sites) because it looked professional and was so mainstream.

